# Keys!!!



## Dustman (Apr 1, 2011)

Does anyone know of a decent piano/organ player in the London area? We've been on the hunt for a while now and have had no luck! Hell, we can't find a crappy one, let alone a good one! We're hoping for a blue rodeo, black crowes kind of player. PLEASE HELP!!!

Look here for an idea of our sound:
http://www.reverbnation.com/newportelectric7?profile_view_source=profile_box


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Best of luck, and I'm not being a smart-ass. There just ain't key players out there. Back in the 80's it seemed like that's all there were.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I have an excellent one.

During the 80s it was hard finding a good rock keyboardist so I started doubling on keys. I was able (with many hours of practice) to play stuff like Foreplay / Long time by Boston, Highway Star by Deep Purple and even Carry on Our Wayward Son by Kansas.

When I finally found a real player there was no turning back. I wouldn't want a band without a good piano / organ player.


But as we know, they aren't all that plentiful.

For that matter, neither are bassists.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Have you tried advertising in Kijiji for your area? How about putting up a notice in the music stores in your area and talking to all the staff at each one letting them know you need someone.

Also, you might contact any music studios in your area that offer piano lessons and see if there are any decent students who would be interested in trying out for the position.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Keyboard players are very hard to find,let alone good ones. Be patient and it will happen. Good luck


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

It's easier to find a keyboard player if you can write everything out for them...

It's the old story: 
How do you get a guitarist to play quietly? Give them some sheet music.
How do you get a keyboard player to play quietly? Take away their sheet music.


----------



## Dustman (Apr 1, 2011)

We've been on kijiji for months! The student idea is a great one! I'm going to give that a try.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Dustman said:


> We've been on kijiji for months! The student idea is a great one! I'm going to give that a try.


I have a relative who teaches piano in Dundas and has for years. Would you like me to ask her if she knows anyone in your area that might be interested?


----------



## Dustman (Apr 1, 2011)

Steadfastly, that would be great!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Check out any piano store in your area. It's a good place to ask. I understand how hard it is to find a good keyboard player. But they are there. And like Milkman said, after I had keys in my band, all my bands always had someone playing keyboards. For me the 2 hardest to find are saxophone players, most of the good ones are playing jazz and percussionists, there's just not a lot of them.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Dustman said:


> Steadfastly, that would be great!


Janice got back to me and said she didn't know of anyone in the London area but suggested you try Musicians Guild at londonmusicians.com. I hope this helps.


----------

